# All in



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

I have loved the last 6 weeks of learning waterfowl. Time to go all in now!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh boy. Life won't be the same. 

Congratulations.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

What kind of Labrador is that???

Seriously though, congrats on the pup. Is it a GWP? I've hunted waterfowl over some wirehairs a few times. Brace for a lot of work, but the reward of a dog you trained bringing you a bird you shot is SOOOO worth all the work.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

German shorthaired pointer.

Can’t wait to start training her, nothing worth having comes without effort right?!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

prumpf said:


> German shorthaired pointer.
> 
> Can't wait to start training her, nothing worth having comes without effort right?!


My GSW won't pick up a duck without a lot of coaxing. That's just in the front yard, though. Maybe she'd do better if she was out in the marsh, saw the bird fall, etc. I took her out in my canoe once, but didn't end up shooting anything. I took her out on the ice once, too, she hated it. But it was near 0 degrees and she doesn't have much insulation. I'll see if I can find a photo later.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

paddler said:


> prumpf said:
> 
> 
> > German shorthaired pointer.
> ...


0 degrees....a true hunter! Hopefully she will be all over the ducks. Let's see a pic when you find it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My buddy had a GSP that we used for waterfowl. She did us proud. Once the ice hit she was done though. Those pups just don't have the insulation for those days. Good luck!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Short-hair for the win. Don't listen to the naysayers... a GSP is a great waterfowler for Utah!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Here you go. She didn't like the cold even though I brought a pad just for her:








This is as close as she ever came to picking up waterfowl:


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Jon, I love that Benelli in your second pic!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

shaner said:


> Hey Jon, I love that Benelli in your second pic!


I held that gun, definitely a keeper.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Now you've done it! :smile:

Good looking pup. I think versatile dogs are the way to go.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Quick update, she does well pointing and finding birds. Haven’t done much water work though


----------

